
Uber rides down 70% in cities hardest hit by coronavirus - 0zymandias
https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/19/uber-coronavirus-update/
======
woofie11
Now if they could get me my groceries. And to everyone else. Grocery stores
are where we'll see the next super-contagion events.

------
jpxw
Only 70%?

